# 8n Drawbar Info?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Does anyone have the full part numbers and pictures for the original Ford drawbar setup for a 8N tractor? (swinging or otherwise) --- Need to make sure that I have the proper parts coming to remedy my setup...

Thanks
:clap: 

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Andy, The Dennis Carpenter catalog I have shows a goood brake down of the 3PH drawbar. The one with the fixed braces that hold it up. Don't know about the swinging one though.


----------

